# Snowboarding Honeymoon



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

Getting married at the end of 2010 and I am looking for a good spot to go for a honeymoon. Wife to be has never snowboarded but eager to learn. I have been a couple of times. I have been the Breckenridge, Keystone, Heavenly and Northstar. Looking for somewhere that would have a good class for her, some decent green runs that we can both enjoy and plenty to do at night. South Tahoe sounds like a good choice, but wanted to see what else is out there. Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

well I guess if you want your marriage to last you should definitely go somewhere that has other stuff to do. I have never met a woman that I think would be happy with a honeymoon of learning to snowboard. Pick some place that you can relax at, has a good spa, good restaurants, things to see, etc. Depending heavily on budget, think about hitting Europe.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loveland does a marriage ceremony on top of the divide every Valentine's day. Otherwise, I'd just pick a good resort town (lot's to do after the sun goes down). Aspen, Breck, Vail, South Lake Tahoe, Park City, Steamboat. Basically the places with full blown resorts, not just mom and pop operations. Though I do like the mom and pop's better...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I have never met a woman that I think would be happy with a honeymoon of learning to snowboard.


+1. It's the non-inbred equivalent of taking her to a monster truck rally for her honeymoon. You'll find after the second, more likely the first day, she's too sore, battered, and bruised to want to go boarding the next day or do anything else honeymoon related for that matter.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Honeymoon*

What's her cold tolerance?

Breck has a great nightlife but it is sooo cold when the wind blows. Of course, there are 3 days each winter when it doesn't blow...cumulative.

I like Vail if you've got the money. Extremely green runs. Lots to do. Give her a half-day private lesson or share one for 2 half days. The learning curve gets shortened and you have more fun. Drink margaritas every night and Bloody Marys for late lunch. Suntans, powder bowls (if you start feeling spunky), and massages - hell, I may get married again...if my wife will let me.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

chad812 said:


> Getting married at the end of 2010 and I am looking for a good spot to go for a honeymoon. Wife to be has never snowboarded but eager to learn. I have been a couple of times. I have been the Breckenridge, Keystone, Heavenly and Northstar. Looking for somewhere that would have a good class for her, some decent green runs that we can both enjoy and plenty to do at night. South Tahoe sounds like a good choice, but wanted to see what else is out there. Any ideas? Thanks in advance


Go somewhere WARM for your Honeymoon. Snowboarding is fun and all, but unless your fiancé is a hardcore outdoorsy athlete then its a poor choice as a primary honeymoon activity. If you are dead set on riding, then go to Europe or a big city in Canada and drive to the slope one day while staying and lodging in a big city with lots to do.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Go somewhere WARM for your Honeymoon. Snowboarding is fun and all, but unless your fiancé is a hardcore outdoorsy athlete then its a poor choice as a primary honeymoon activity. If you are dead set on riding, then go to Europe or a big city in Canada and drive to the slope one day while staying and lodging in a big city with lots to do.


Agreed. But if the fiancee _is_ sold on going snowboarding during the Honeymoon, Lake Tahoe would be a decent bet. They're getting a lot of snow right now, there's a dozen mountains within 1.5 hour drive from South shore, plenty of nightlife, day spas, other activities, etc.

Mont Tremblant in QC is a wonderful resort, too. You could stay in Montreal about an hour away. It's like the poor man's European ski vacation.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

South Lake Tahoe is your best snowboarding option. Think of the options!!! You can:

-hit some days of riding, 
-snuggle by the fireplace, 
-take-in the views from atop Heavenly, 
-throw yourself off the cirque at Kirkwood for even considering marriage, 
-gamble you future away at Harvey's or Harrah's, 
-grab a 3rd party down in Reno to join in the bedroom activities, 

and if she's still with you, then she has passed the test and is a keeper....... you can really take her on a honeymoon trip.......wander down the mountain about 2.5-3 hour drive and spend a few nights in Napa, Sonoma, or San Francisco. You do this in the spring, you could really get the best of both worlds!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Damn - my dream honeymoon (if i can have the honeymoon without actually getting married) is boarding in the Andes...(and not dying). Me and my dude have talked about it in the abstract, our only disagreement is that he wants to heli board in Whistler.

I think that's wicked cool she wants to go riding for her honeymoon. Is she in good shape? The riding could rock her body so much it could end badly cause she might be too sore for the other various and sundry honeymoon activities a.k.a. sex. 

But seriously, Whistler is a good option as well, if she wanted to take a day off and shop or something, there is plenty to do.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Small tip. Don't try and teach her. Get an instructor or one of you could be dead before the end of the week!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I would take her to Jackson...dog sledding, ton's of shops and other things ladies like......


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

First tip, have her learn to ride before the marriage (this year & early next year if possible). As was said before, DO NOT TRY TO TEACH HER YOURSELF. Learning during the honeymoon could mean she will be tired and sore on the nights, wink, wink, nudge, nudge (not in a good way).

If you both are at about the same level, then you can ride together and have fun. 

--rick


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats a great idea, I'm pretty sure my fiancee would be down for an Alaska honeymoon.

But for green runs I suppose any resort will do. If your thinking about maybe some Canadian snow Whistler would be sweet. Banff is close to the hills, but a really nice place with a world renouned hotel and plenty fun stuff to do.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

just like most people are saying, deffinately make sure you take her out snowboarding somewhere before you book a snowboard honeymoon, just so she can get a feel for it. some people think they will love snowboarding but end up hating it (not most people but it happens). and besides learning to snowboard would not be a good honeymoon, too exhausting and too many bruises, however if she learns beforehand you could have a great time.


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just to throw in my 2 cents ................ South Lake Tahoe is THE PERFECT DESTINATION for you . I say this from experience . My wife and I had our honeymoon there 2 years ago , and we go there every December as well . First off there is a totally cozy , gorgeous , ( and what woman would consider romantic ) cabin that we stay at there in Tahoe . Its about 4 minutes from Heavenly , and the casinos , and the best part is the owner only charges $120 a night ( which if you have been looking at prices you know $120 is a total steal ) . I mean this cabin is spotless , and has a piano , fireplace , upstairs , etc.........
And to reiterate what the other guy posted ...... Its so true there is so much else to do there . The casinos , sleigh rides in the snow ( which the wife loved ) , a drive around the lake which took us 3-4 hours if you include lunch . And of course Heavenly itself along with ice skating at the bottom . If you are interested I could give you the link to the cabin we stay at . you can view it yourself and you will see how great of a deal it is . We also stayed at Harveys one time , but it just isnt the same as staying in a cabin . Anyway send me an instant message if you are interested in looking at the cabins website. You just cannot go wrong in Lake tahoe .


----------



## Happyfacesmiles (Jul 6, 2008)

Bostonshayne76 said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents ................ South Lake Tahoe is THE PERFECT DESTINATION for you . I say this from experience . My wife and I had our honeymoon there 2 years ago , and we go there every December as well . First off there is a totally cozy , gorgeous , ( and what woman would consider romantic ) cabin that we stay at there in Tahoe . Its about 4 minutes from Heavenly , and the casinos , and the best part is the owner only charges $120 a night ( which if you have been looking at prices you know $120 is a total steal ) . I mean this cabin is spotless , and has a piano , fireplace , upstairs , etc.........
> And to reiterate what the other guy posted ...... Its so true there is so much else to do there . The casinos , sleigh rides in the snow ( which the wife loved ) , a drive around the lake which took us 3-4 hours if you include lunch . And of course Heavenly itself along with ice skating at the bottom . If you are interested I could give you the link to the cabin we stay at . you can view it yourself and you will see how great of a deal it is . We also stayed at Harveys one time , but it just isnt the same as staying in a cabin . Anyway send me an instant message if you are interested in looking at the cabins website. You just cannot go wrong in Lake tahoe .


hehe sorry to reply to such an old post, but woah...that's quite the steal ...sounds pretty awesome...could you send me a link about the cabin? maybe someday when my bf proposes, i might put that info to good use


----------

